# Ucraina: pronti 1 mln di soldati per riprendersi le zone perse



## Tifo'o (11 Luglio 2022)

L'Ucraina non si arrende ed il Ministro della difesa ha dichiarato al Times che sono pronti ben 1 mln di soldati Ucraini, che saranno mandati nella regione del Mar Nero per riprendersi le zone perse e spedire i Russi fuori dal paese. Il ministro ucraino ha anche dichiarato che dipendono molti dalle consegne munizioni ed armi del blocco occidentale. 

I numeri sono seguenti: 700.000 coscritti e circa 300.000 uomini della Guardia Nazionale, della polizia e della polizia di frontiera.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Luglio 2022)

1 milioni di persone che vanno a farsi macellare…mah


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina non si arrende ed il Ministro della difesa ha dichiarato al Times che sono pronti ben 1 mln di soldati Ucraini, che saranno mandati nella regione del Mar Nero per riprendersi le zone perse e spedire i Russi fuori dal paese. Il ministro ucraino ha anche dichiarato che dipendono molti dalle consegne munizioni ed armi del blocco occidentale.


1 milione di vittime inutili, congratulazioni al liberatore zelecoso e ai suoi fan


----------



## kYMERA (11 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> 1 milioni di persone che vanno a farsi macellare…mah


Combattono per la loro terra. 
Spero non succeda mai qualcosa del genere in Italia perchè a leggere i miei "concittadini" tempo 3 giorni ed è in mano a qualsiasi soggetto che vuole invadere l'Italia.


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina non si arrende ed il Ministro della difesa ha dichiarato al Times che sono pronti ben 1 mln di soldati Ucraini, che saranno mandati nella regione del Mar Nero per riprendersi le zone perse e spedire i Russi fuori dal paese. Il ministro ucraino ha anche dichiarato che dipendono molti dalle consegne munizioni ed armi del blocco occidentale.


L'addestramento è un optional?


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina non si arrende ed il Ministro della difesa ha dichiarato al Times che sono pronti ben 1 mln di soldati Ucraini, che saranno mandati nella regione del Mar Nero per riprendersi le zone perse e spedire i Russi fuori dal paese. Il ministro ucraino ha anche dichiarato che dipendono molti dalle consegne munizioni ed armi del blocco occidentale.


Un incubo logistico per gli Ucraini, i cui soldati sono certo saranno non solo tutti ben equipaggiati ma anche addestrati ad usare le armi come si deve. Ah, benedetta propaganda!!!


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina non si arrende ed il Ministro della difesa ha dichiarato al Times che sono pronti ben 1 mln di soldati Ucraini, che saranno mandati nella regione del Mar Nero per riprendersi le zone perse e spedire i Russi fuori dal paese. Il ministro ucraino ha anche dichiarato che dipendono molti dalle consegne munizioni ed armi del blocco occidentale.
> 
> I numeri sono seguenti: 700.000 coscritti e circa 300.000 uomini della Guardia Nazionale, della polizia e della polizia di frontiera.



Soldati non si diventa da un giorno all’altro e comunque non credo che la Russia resterà a guardare.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> 1 milioni di persone che vanno a farsi macellare…mah



Per ottenere cosa poi? La Russia secondo loro resterà a guardare?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina non si arrende ed il Ministro della difesa ha dichiarato al Times che sono pronti ben 1 mln di soldati Ucraini, che saranno mandati nella regione del Mar Nero per riprendersi le zone perse e spedire i Russi fuori dal paese. Il ministro ucraino ha anche dichiarato che dipendono molti dalle consegne munizioni ed armi del blocco occidentale.
> 
> I numeri sono seguenti: 700.000 coscritti e circa 300.000 uomini della Guardia Nazionale, della polizia e della polizia di frontiera.



Fosse vero vedo già il fungone nel Mar Nero. Ma credo sia una zelenskata.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Luglio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Combattono per la loro terra.
> Spero non succeda mai qualcosa del genere in Italia perchè a leggere i miei "concittadini" tempo 3 giorni ed è in mano a qualsiasi soggetto che vuole invadere l'Italia.


Anche quelli bloccati al confine e mandati a morire contro voglia?


----------



## Maurizio91 (11 Luglio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> L'addestramento è un optional?


Come quando in Age of empires attacchi con gli omini base perché non hai soldati


----------



## vota DC (11 Luglio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Combattono per la loro terra.
> Spero non succeda mai qualcosa del genere in Italia perchè a leggere i miei "concittadini" tempo 3 giorni ed è in mano a qualsiasi soggetto che vuole invadere l'Italia.


I veterani li hanno messi in difesa dietro a città fortificate e HANNO FALLITO ma ora vorrebbero mandare coscritti senza esperienza ad assaltare le trincee dei russi. 
Almeno avessero salvato le apparenze dicendo che li mettevano in difesa per liberare i reparti veterani e impiegarli per l'attacco.


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Luglio 2022)

E noi che si fa?Stiamo a guardare?Dai Premier,mandane 2-300 mila dei nostri pure.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina non si arrende ed il Ministro della difesa ha dichiarato al Times che sono pronti ben 1 mln di soldati Ucraini, che saranno mandati nella regione del Mar Nero per riprendersi le zone perse e spedire i Russi fuori dal paese. Il ministro ucraino ha anche dichiarato che dipendono molti dalle consegne munizioni ed armi del blocco occidentale.
> 
> I numeri sono seguenti: 700.000 coscritti e circa 300.000 uomini della Guardia Nazionale, della polizia e della polizia di frontiera.



Per colpa di quell' assassino di Putin andranno a morire centinaia di migliaia di persone che fino all'altro ieri pensavano totalmente ad altro.

Poracci.
Che poi c è poco da stupirsi, è la guerra.
Altrimenti sei un disertore.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina non si arrende ed il Ministro della difesa ha dichiarato al Times che sono pronti ben 1 mln di soldati Ucraini, che saranno mandati nella regione del Mar Nero per riprendersi le zone perse e spedire i Russi fuori dal paese. Il ministro ucraino ha anche dichiarato che dipendono molti dalle consegne munizioni ed armi del blocco occidentale.
> 
> I numeri sono seguenti: 700.000 coscritti e circa 300.000 uomini della Guardia Nazionale, della polizia e della polizia di frontiera.


l'avevo appena scritto nell'altro topic..che stava arrivando agosto e chissà se quello che paventavano era vero oppure no

a quanto pare non hanno parlato a vanvera almeno nelle intenzioni


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Luglio 2022)

Indovinate chi paga armi e munizioni...

Zlavia Ukraina!!!


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Indovinate chi paga armi e munizioni...
> 
> Zlavia Ukraina!!!



Non porre domande difficili


----------



## ignaxio (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Soldati non si diventa da un giorno all’altro e comunque non credo che la Russia resterà a guardare.


I Russi non stanno a guardare, come gli Ucraini non stanno a guardare. Dipende chi è più motivato.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> I Russi non stanno a guardare, come gli Ucraini non stanno a guardare. Dipende chi è più motivato.



Le motivazioni le hanno entrambi chi giuste chi sbagliate.


----------



## Andris (11 Luglio 2022)

lunga intervista del ministro dell'Economia ucraino Marchenko:

"*Se penso a marzo o aprile, ora l'atteggiamento e il desiderio di sostenerci sono molto diversi. 
Ma la situazione in Ucraina è sempre la stessa.*
Non ci sono carri armati intorno alla capitale, ma resta una guerra a tutto campo con la Russia, con tutti i missili e l'artiglieria possibili. 
È una guerra di logoramento e in questo la Russia è più preparata

*Certo riceviamo armi e aiuti militari, ma non bastano a vincere e nemmeno a conquistare una posizione di forza sulla Russia in alcune aree. 
È un chiaro segno che l'Unione europea e il mondo intorno all'Ucraina sono un po' stanchi di questa guerra. Posso capire che soffrano per i prezzi del petrolio e del gas

L'Unione europea ha concordato un'assistenza finanziaria per l'Ucraina da 9 miliardi di euro, ma cosa vediamo al momento? 
Forse un miliardo questo mese. 
Poi potrebbe esserci una pausa: non c'è accordo tra i governi dell'Unione. 
Alcuni governi non sono pronti a sostenere l'Ucraina con una somma del genere. 
Durante i primi mesi di guerra l'Europa era unita. *
Ora vediamo opinioni diverse su come sostenere l'Ucraina

*Abbiamo bisogno di 5 miliardi al mese, ma ad aprile ne abbiamo ricevuti 1,6. A maggio 1,5. A giugno 4,4. 
A luglio ne aspettiamo più di quattro, ma dipendiamo dalla burocrazia europea*. 
A volte è un processo complicato. 
*I nostri partner si aspettano che noi mostriamo in dettaglio come spendiamo i loro soldi. 
Non possono essere spesi per scopi militari, solo per programmi sociali e umanitari

Noi vogliamo recuperare tutti i nostri territori.
Certo quelle aree sono importanti per l'agricoltura: la regione di Kherson è tra le più grandi aree coltivate. 
L'accesso ai porti è un altro problema: abbiamo perso quelli di Mykolaiv, Kherson e altri sul mare di Azov.*
Ma l'Ucraina sa adattarsi, siamo resistenti. 
Questo mese stiamo già creando strutture per esportare più di due milioni di tonnellate di prodotti agricoli via terra e poi sul Danubio. 
Rispetto a luglio 2021, non è molto di meno. 
Siamo vicini ai livelli necessari per reindirizzare il nostro export

*Dal 24 febbraio abbiamo perso più del 10% del territorio, oltre a quello che avevamo già perso. 
Ora abbiamo perso temporaneamente il 20%. 
Quindi cosa possiamo negoziare? Un cessate il fuoco?
Per aspettare un altro attacco, stavolta magari da nord, da sud o da est?".*


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> lunga intervista del ministro dell'Economia ucraino Marchenko:
> 
> "*Se penso a marzo o aprile, ora l'atteggiamento e il desiderio di sostenerci sono molto diversi.
> Ma la situazione in Ucraina è sempre la stessa.*
> ...



L’ Europa non potrà più sostenere molto a lungo la situazione attuale. In Ucraina sembrano non capirlo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Certo riceviamo armi e aiuti militari, ma non bastano a vincere e nemmeno a conquistare una posizione di forza sulla Russia in alcune aree.
> 
> L'Unione europea ha concordato un'assistenza finanziaria per l'Ucraina da 9 miliardi di euro, ma cosa vediamo al momento?
> Forse un miliardo questo mese.
> ...



Ancora non capisco a che titolo pretendono i nostri i nostri soldi.

E per quanto riguarda l'ultima parte (*Quindi cosa possiamo negoziare? Un cessate il fuoco?).*
Mah,vedete voi,se non volete perdere altri territori/soldati/civili sarebbe la cosa giusta da fare.
Anzi,era una cosa da fare già 3-4 mesi fa.

Purtroppo il vostro comico ha sbattuto la testa e continua a delirare con la riconquista di tutti i territori finora persi.
Buonafortuna.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Luglio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Combattono per la loro terra.
> Spero non succeda mai qualcosa del genere in Italia perchè a leggere i miei "concittadini" tempo 3 giorni ed è in mano a qualsiasi soggetto che vuole invadere l'Italia.


Non vado certo a morire per una guerra già persa in partenza


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Secondo la Casa Bianca la Russia ha chiesto all’ Iran centinaia di droni armati.


----------



## Andris (11 Luglio 2022)

chissà se anche gli Stati Uniti e gli altri "donatori" internazionali chiedono di rendicontare i soldi che danno...

il problema resta sempre le armi...la differenza tra armi difensive è offensive spesso è labile...
questo progetto non è una difesa, ma un attacco in territori persi per cui i paesi europei almeno non dovrebbero essere parti in causa visto che parlano sempre di sostegno a scopo difensivo

infatti parla di paesi NATO e non UE, questo per chi ancora racconta la filastrocca della NATO difensiva, purtroppo noi siamo in entrambe anzi il genio al potere da noi ora vorrebbe unificarle...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> lunga intervista del ministro dell'Economia ucraino Marchenko:
> 
> "*Se penso a marzo o aprile, ora l'atteggiamento e il desiderio di sostenerci sono molto diversi.
> Ma la situazione in Ucraina è sempre la stessa.*
> ...



L' Europa ne esce molto male. Se non vuole perdere la faccia non può tirarsi indietro, ma se non si tira indietro sarà un disastro economico pesante. E' stato proprio questo l'errore, andare a mille contro il muro pensando che il muro sparisse nel nulla. Bastava andare al rallentatore, prendere tempo e corazzare la macchina per sfondare il muro, invece niente, giù il pedale sperando in non si sa cosa.
Purtroppo ormai è tardi, ogni opzione sarà una sconfitta totale. Se ti tiri indietro magari limiti i danni economici, ma fai una figura di melma incredibile e incoroni Putin come vincitore assoluto e trionfatore contro gli gnomi europei, se non ti tiri indietro la situazione economica europea sarà drammatica.

Che degrado. La cosa imbarazzante è rendersi conto che i politici europei alla fine valgono quanto quelli italiani, cioè meno di zero


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non vado certo a morire per una guerra già persa in partenza



Dipende dal contesto in cui vivi e dal tessuto sociale che ti circonda. Nel mondo degli ideali la tua patria è la tua famiglia, famiglia da film, non come le famiglie indegne odierne. Fratellanza, solidarietà, il superare insieme ostacoli ecc.. In un contesto come quello lottare fino alla fine lo ritengo normale. Mi vengono in mente i curdi per dire. 

Nel nostro contesto è semplicemente abominevole anche solo pensare di andare a fare una guerra con la certezza totale di vincerla al 100%. Io non rischierei nemmeno un'unghia per l'italiano della porta accanto, figuriamoci poi se a impormi di andare in guerra sarebbe gente come Di maio, Draghi, Salvini, Speranza ecc...

Ciò che si è visto con la vicenda Covid è emblematica, già pensavo male degli italiani, ma la realtà come sempre è peggiore di quel che ci si immagina.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina non si arrende ed il Ministro della difesa ha dichiarato al Times che sono pronti ben 1 mln di soldati Ucraini, che saranno mandati nella regione del Mar Nero per riprendersi le zone perse e spedire i Russi fuori dal paese. Il ministro ucraino ha anche dichiarato che dipendono molti dalle consegne munizioni ed armi del blocco occidentale.
> 
> I numeri sono seguenti: 700.000 coscritti e circa 300.000 uomini della Guardia Nazionale, della polizia e della polizia di frontiera.


e se non fossero tutti ucraini questo milione?..


----------



## __king george__ (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le motivazioni le hanno entrambi chi giuste chi sbagliate.


mmmm da quello che si legge mica tanto...c'è pieno di testimonianze,intercettazioni,ecc di soldati russi che dicono di essere stati mandati li con l'inganno,alcuni che si sparano da soli,soldati che vengono uccisi da altri soldati per punizione ecc
a livello di motivazioni gli ucraini ne hanno sicuramente di piu


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mmmm da quello che si legge mica tanto...c'è pieno di testimonianze,intercettazioni,ecc di soldati russi che dicono di essere stati mandati li con l'inganno,alcuni che si sparano da soli,soldati che vengono uccisi da altri soldati per punizione ecc
> a livello di motivazioni gli ucraini ne hanno sicuramente di piu



Sicuramente chi difende il proprio territorio ha una motivazione maggiore ma chi deve combattere altrimenti rischia la fucilazione la motivazione la trova.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non vado certo a morire per una guerra già persa in partenza


Chissà cosa dicevano le persone nel 41-42. Praticamente era tutto perso in favore dei nazisti.
Mamma mia come siamo messi male.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Luglio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa dicevano le persone nel 41-42. Praticamente era tutto perso in favore dei nazisti.
> Mamma mia come siamo messi male.


Altri tempi altra situazione.
Per come è ridotto sto paesaccio non mi sento di morire per esso. 
Poi non capisco l’attinenza con questa guerra


----------



## Andris (12 Luglio 2022)

*Zelensky convoca d'urgenza l'ambasciatore canadese in Ucraina per la turbina

"Il ministero degli Affari Esteri ucraino ha dovuto convocare il rappresentante del Canada nel nostro Paese a causa di un'eccezione assolutamente inaccettabile al regime di sanzioni contro la Russia"


 *


----------



## Swaitak (12 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky convoca d'urgenza l'ambasciatore canadese in Ucraina per la turbina
> 
> "Il ministero degli Affari Esteri ucraino ha dovuto convocare il rappresentante del Canada nel nostro Paese a causa di un'eccezione assolutamente inaccettabile al regime di sanzioni contro la Russia"*
> 
> ...


se andiamo in default noi, chi gliela da la paghetta miliardaria mensile


----------



## Ambrole (12 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> 1 milione di vittime inutili, congratulazioni al liberatore zelecoso e ai suoi fan


E a tutta l'etica Europa, che continua a sbandierare ideali e intanto manda a macellare un milione di persone per tutelare gli interessi USA, che sono gli unici veri guerrafondai del pianeta, altroché putin


----------



## Ambrole (12 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ancora non capisco a che titolo pretendono i nostri i nostri soldi.
> 
> E per quanto riguarda l'ultima parte (*Quindi cosa possiamo negoziare? Un cessate il fuoco?).*
> Mah,vedete voi,se non volete perdere altri territori/soldati/civili sarebbe la cosa giusta da fare.
> ...


Gli Usa hanno fatto iniziare la guerra, garantendo agli ucraini il sostegno loro e dell'Europa, questi ci hanno creduto, si stanno facendo demolire la nazione e chiedono aiuto all Europa, che con questo vizio di aiutare chiunque, ormai non è più in grado di aiutare nessuno.
Ci ritroveremo impoveriti, con l'Ucraina da ricostruire a nostre spese e un nuovo mega polo economico a base russo cinese, proprietario di tutte le materie prime. Gli Usa a raccontare in giro di essere il paese più potente al mondo, con tutto il loro debito pubblico in mano ai cinesi che possono strangolarli quando vogliono. E noi europei ancora dietro loro.....
Scenario top


----------



## hakaishin (12 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky convoca d'urgenza l'ambasciatore canadese in Ucraina per la turbina
> 
> "Il ministero degli Affari Esteri ucraino ha dovuto convocare il rappresentante del Canada nel nostro Paese a causa di un'eccezione assolutamente inaccettabile al regime di sanzioni contro la Russia"*
> 
> ...


Santo Dio quanto è demente e subumano questo….


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Gli Usa hanno fatto iniziare la guerra, garantendo agli ucraini il sostegno loro e dell'Europa, questi ci hanno creduto, si stanno facendo demolire la nazione e chiedono aiuto all Europa, che con questo vizio di aiutare chiunque, ormai non è più in grado di aiutare nessuno.
> *Ci ritroveremo impoveriti, con l'Ucraina da ricostruire a nostre spese *e un nuovo mega polo economico a base russo cinese, proprietario di tutte le materie prime. Gli Usa a raccontare in giro di essere il paese più potente al mondo, con tutto il loro debito pubblico in mano ai cinesi che possono strangolarli quando vogliono. E noi europei ancora dietro loro.....
> Scenario top



Questo è poco ma sicuro.
Già stiamo regalando miliardi all'ucraina come se niente fosse (e ancora mi domando a quale titolo,dato che non fa parte della UE e non fa parte neanche della NATO),poi al momento della ricostruzione ci sarà da pisciarsi sotto.

Altro che 5-10-15 miliardi (come stanno già ricevendo mensilmente gli ucraini),ma kiev ha già presentato un piano di ricostruzione post-bellica da 800 miliardi.
E non è neanche quello definitivo,destinato a passare dagli attuali 800 miliardi ai 1500-2000.

E di certo non li metterà la Russia,ma l'europa a .


----------



## Ambrole (12 Luglio 2022)

Tanto l'importante è aiutare gli altri e poco importa se gli italiani fanno la fame. E la gente che è pure d'accordo!! Ad aiutare facendo sterminare una popolazione, sta pure a credere alla storia del putin brutto e cattivo, degli Usa paladini della giustizia e dell Europa paladina dei diritti .


----------



## Andris (12 Luglio 2022)

*Gentiloni da Bruxelles è ottimista:*

*"Un eventuale scenario avverso per l'economia Ue è quello dell'energia
Questo rischio permane, non è calato nelle ultime settimane, è presente, anzi aumenta*
*Però il fatto che tutti siamo consapevoli di questo rischio non ci deve indurre a creare un'immagine fuorviante della situazione attuale dell'economia che è caratterizzato da una crescita molto limitata rispetto alle previsioni precedenti, però la crescita è presente e continua"*


fuorviante**


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Luglio 2022)

Intanto partono gli "spot" americani con le linee guida contro attacchi nucleari 

Sicuramente andrà tutto bene seguendo questi consigli


----------



## Swaitak (12 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Intanto partono gli "spot" americani con le linee guida contro attacchi nucleari
> 
> Sicuramente andrà tutto bene seguendo questi consigli


quando cominciano con gli spot e gli spifferi dobbiamo preoccuparci seriamente, la frittata è fatta.
Attendo lo spot con Insinna


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Intanto partono gli "spot" americani con le linee guida contro attacchi nucleari
> 
> Sicuramente andrà tutto bene seguendo questi consigli



Che linee guida ci devono essere in caso di catastrofe nucleare? La linea guida dei vari Biden, Draghi, Mattarella, Putin etc è chiudersi nel loro bunker segreto.
Per tutti gli altri, avere il coraggio di piantarsi una pallottola in testa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Luglio 2022)

*Mosca: uccisi 23 mercenari britannici,160 polacchi e 50 georgiani*​
Anche questi dovevano essere dei grandissimi luminari


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che linee guida ci devono essere in caso di catastrofe nucleare? La linea guida dei vari Biden, Draghi, Mattarella, Putin etc è chiudersi nel loro bunker segreto.
> Per tutti gli altri, avere il coraggio di piantarsi una pallottola in testa.



Che poi a me scappa da ridere, potranno avere il bunker più figo dell'universo, ma che vita sarebbe nel bunker?

Tra l'altro poi si muore alla fine. Puoi campare anche 140 anni, ma alla fine sotto terra ci devi andare, non c'è scampo. Sta gente non comprende proprio che prima o poi dovranno morire anche loro, vivono in una dimensione di follia assoluta


----------



## davidsdave80 (12 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che poi a me scappa da ridere, potranno avere il bunker più figo dell'universo, ma che vita sarebbe nel bunker?
> 
> Tra l'altro poi si muore alla fine. Puoi campare anche 140 anni, ma alla fine sotto terra ci devi andare, non c'è scampo. Sta gente non comprende proprio che prima o poi dovranno morire anche loro, vivono in una dimensione di follia assoluta


Hai perfettamente ragione. Purtroppo sono dinamiche che possono vedersi in ruoli apicali anche molto piu bassi dei grandi potenti..basti pensare a ruoli apicali in organizzazioni o aziende, perdi di vista la realta', un mix tra "groupthink" e un'altra roba che non ricordo. Se non c e qualcuno di pari livello che ti fa ragionare, la decisione sconsiderata e' dietro l'angolo


----------



## Devil man (12 Luglio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> L'addestramento è un optional?


Che addestramento...

Fucile, cocaina e via con le danze


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che linee guida ci devono essere in caso di catastrofe nucleare? La linea guida dei vari Biden, Draghi, Mattarella, Putin etc è chiudersi nel loro bunker segreto.
> Per tutti gli altri, avere il coraggio di piantarsi una pallottola in testa.


Il brutto è che sono solo i maggiordomi!
magari gli promettono la salvezza per poi beccarsi un


----------



## Swaitak (12 Luglio 2022)

*Maria Zakharova, portavoce del ministero degli Esteri russo : 
"Dopo aver provocato un'escalation della crisi ucraina e scatenato un violento confronto ibrido con la Russia, Washington e i suoi alleati stanno pericolosamente barcollando sull'orlo di uno scontro militare aperto con il nostro Paese, il che significa un conflitto armato diretto tra potenze nucleari.
Chiaramente, tale scontro rischierebbe di provocare un'escalation nucleare".
*


----------



## __king george__ (12 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Maria Zakharova, portavoce del ministero degli Esteri russo :
> "Dopo aver provocato un'escalation della crisi ucraina e scatenato un violento confronto ibrido con la Russia, Washington e i suoi alleati stanno pericolosamente barcollando sull'orlo di uno scontro militare aperto con il nostro Paese, il che significa un conflitto armato diretto tra potenze nucleari.
> Chiaramente, tale scontro rischierebbe di provocare un'escalation nucleare".*


ogni volta che si sente un pò in difficoltà o che vede che l'avversario rialza la testa e prova a riorganizzarsi tira fuori la storia del nucleare

l'avranno già detta 10 volte

io sono fermo alla prima volta dove il giorno stesso dell'invasione disse "se qualcuno proverà a interferire anche minimamente ecc ecc sperimenterà conseguenza di armi mai viste nella storia ecc"

le interferenze ci sono state e anche massiccie e non si è sperimentato proprio un ca..di nulla

e di li altre 10 volte

se vedi che non funziona cambia spartito zio...

o minacci e fai o non minacci sennò perdi credibilità (da criminale intendo..quella da "statista" l'ha già persa da parecchio)


----------



## __king george__ (12 Luglio 2022)

e comunque io fossi negli usa e nella nato cambierei strategia mediatica 

anche se non la possiamo fare perchè ovviamente significherebbe mettersi al loro livello..ma mediaticamente a mio avviso sarebbe utile

ossia inizierei anche io a minacciare concretamente di nucleare...facendo dichiarazioni ufficiali...facendo video di simulazione e spiegando bene le caratteristiche delle nostre supposte...del tipo "in xx secondi arriverà a Mosca ecc"

vorrei vedere l'impatto sui cittadini russi...e bielorussi magari

perchè ho l'impressione che la abbiano una realtà un bel pò distorta (causa propaganda interna ovviamente)..come se loro avessere un'arma che possono usare solo loro e quindi si sentono protetti...non sono sicuro abbiano ben razionalizzato...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Luglio 2022)

La portavoce del ministero degli Esteri russo Maria Zakharova: Gli Stati Uniti e i suoi alleati si stanno pericolosamente dirigendo sull’orlo di un confronto militare aperto con la Russia, il che significa un conflitto armato diretto tra potenze nucleari.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e comunque io fossi negli usa e nella nato cambierei strategia mediatica
> 
> anche se non la possiamo fare perchè ovviamente significherebbe mettersi al loro livello..ma mediaticamente a mio avviso sarebbe utile
> 
> ...


Immagino che Putin se la farebbe sotto sentendo Biden minacciare la guerra termonucleare alla CNN


----------



## ignaxio (13 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quando cominciano con gli spot e gli spifferi dobbiamo preoccuparci seriamente, la frittata è fatta.
> Attendo lo spot con Insinna


Finché non vedo la guida di Aranzulla sto tranquillo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Luglio 2022)

Zelensky: I Russi non hanno il coraggio di riconoscere la sconfitta,hanno paura delle nostre forze armate​​


----------



## Blu71 (13 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Zelensky: I Russi non hanno il coraggio di riconoscere la sconfitta,hanno paura delle nostre forze armate​​



Se lo ha detto davvero è da premio Oscar


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Zelensky: I Russi non hanno il coraggio di riconoscere la sconfitta,hanno paura delle nostre forze armate​​


mmmm ma ha detto davvero cosi? allora mi sa che ci siamo giocati anche lui.....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La portavoce del ministero degli Esteri russo Maria Zakharova: Gli Stati Uniti e i suoi alleati si stanno pericolosamente dirigendo sull’orlo di un confronto militare aperto con la Russia, il che significa un conflitto armato diretto tra potenze nucleari.


Al terzo richiamo ufficiale.. temo che si inizi a ballare

I russi non sono come noi..
che sia economica o guerrafondaia 
non sarà niente di buono


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se lo ha detto davvero è da premio Oscar





__king george__ ha scritto:


> mmmm ma ha detto davvero cosi? allora mi sa che ci siamo giocati anche lui.....



Va bene che mi sta sulle balle,ma non invento le cose,non sono mica studioaperto


----------



## Blu71 (13 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mmmm ma ha detto davvero cosi? allora mi sa che ci siamo giocati anche lui.....



Non ci credevo nemmeno io ma pare sia tutto vero.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Finché non vedo la guida di Aranzulla sto tranquillo


quel tizio li pare abbia fatto un sacco di soldi tra l'altro con quelle guide

alcune a mio avvisono sono esilaranti...per come spiega in modo dettagliato anche azioni banali

tipo: "vuoi accendere la luce e non sai come fare? niente paura! è una cosa semplicissima! segui questa guida passo passo e tra poco il buio per te sarà solo un lontano ricordo!"

1)guardati intorno..attaccato al muro dovrebbe esserci qualcosa del genere (seguono 3 foto di interruttori)

2) l'hai individuato? benissimo! non ci crederai ma sei già a metà dell'opera! adesso avvicinati e cliccaci sopra..fatta! se però non funziona allora potrebbe esserci un problema con la lampadina...segui il link che ti porterà alla guida COME SOSTITUIRE UNA LAMPADINA

ps: si lo ammetto..a volte l'ho consultata anche io


----------



## Blu71 (13 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Va bene che mi sta sulle balle,ma non invento le cose,non sono mica studioaperto
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2678



Tranquillo, un minimo mi fido di te


----------



## ignaxio (13 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quel tizio li pare abbia fatto un sacco di soldi tra l'altro con quelle guide
> 
> alcune a mio avvisono sono esilaranti...per come spiega in modo dettagliato anche azioni banali
> 
> ...



fattura 3 milioni l'anno con ste str..te


----------



## hakaishin (13 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Zelensky: I Russi non hanno il coraggio di riconoscere la sconfitta,hanno paura delle nostre forze armate​​


Dai è totalmente drogato, fatelo disintossicare e interditelo


----------



## Blu71 (13 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai è totalmente drogato, fatelo disintossicare e interditelo




Ma se Zelensky ha vinto perchè non si siede a trattare?


----------



## Milanoide (13 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e comunque io fossi negli usa e nella nato cambierei strategia mediatica
> 
> anche se non la possiamo fare perchè ovviamente significherebbe mettersi al loro livello..ma mediaticamente a mio avviso sarebbe utile
> 
> ...


Infatti.
Voi russi provate a usare una atomica tattica in località remota.
Noi non lanciamo per primi, ma le nostre andranno dritte su Mosca. Tanto morire per morire inceneriamo un po' di moscerini.

Peraltro il picio uscirà dalla tana e andrà a trovare i fornitori di droni. Tutto territorio nemico, ma basterebbe un RPG al momento giusto, (se proprio sei male equipaggiato). 
Oppure qualcosa di più sofisticato che vada in quota.
E vissero tutti felici e contenti


----------



## Albijol (13 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ogni volta che si sente un pò in difficoltà o che vede che l'avversario rialza la testa e prova a riorganizzarsi tira fuori la storia del nucleare
> 
> l'avranno già detta 10 volte
> 
> ...


È che finalmente dopo tanta robaccia gli USA ha mandato roba buona (8 HIMARS) che ha fatto sfracelli distruggendo diversi depositi di munizioni e centri di comando. Otto Himars eh non cento. Spiace perché con le armi giuste l Ukraina vincerebbe la guerra, purtroppo ai piani alti hanno deciso che debba sopravvivere ma perdere territori.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> È che finalmente dopo tanta robaccia gli USA ha mandato roba buona (8 HIMARS) che ha fatto sfracelli distruggendo diversi depositi di munizioni e centri di comando. Otto Himars eh non cento. Spiace perché con le armi giuste l Ukraina vincerebbe la guerra, purtroppo ai piani alti hanno deciso che debba sopravvivere ma perdere territori.


Dovrebbero già ringraziare per quello che hanno avuto dai…


----------



## UDG (13 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> È che finalmente dopo tanta robaccia gli USA ha mandato roba buona (8 HIMARS) che ha fatto sfracelli distruggendo diversi depositi di munizioni e centri di comando. Otto Himars eh non cento. Spiace perché con le armi giuste l Ukraina vincerebbe la guerra, purtroppo ai piani alti hanno deciso che debba sopravvivere ma perdere territori.


Come potete solo pensare che l'Ucraina possa vincere una guerra contro una super potenza come la Russia, stanno solo allungando la sua agonia


----------



## Albijol (13 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero già ringraziare per quello che hanno avuto dai…


Cmq per contestualizzare, la Polonia ne ha comprati CINQUECENTO di HIMARS. La Russia è la seconda potenza mondiale militare solo sulla carta....


----------



## Albijol (13 Luglio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Come potete solo pensare che l'Ucraina possa vincere una guerra contro una super potenza come la Russia, stanno solo allungando la sua agonia


La Polonia annichilirebbe la Russia, altro che superpotenza. Infatti i Russi se la prendono sempre con i poveracci (Syria, Georgia e appunto Ucraina)


----------



## hakaishin (13 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq per contestualizzare, la Polonia ne ha comprati CINQUECENTO di HIMARS. La Russia è la seconda potenza mondiale militare solo sulla carta....


Non so se hai sbagliato a quotare..
Non c’è nessuna possibilità che l’ucraina possa vincere questa guerra senza l’intervento diretto di usa/nato..poi come dice mio padre, se vogliamo credere ai 3 re Magi ci mancherebbe eh…


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq per contestualizzare, la Polonia ne ha comprati CINQUECENTO di HIMARS. La Russia è la seconda potenza mondiale militare solo sulla carta....


sono abbastanza convinto che gli USA potrebbero tranquillamente vincere una guerra contemporaneamente su 2 fronti (Cina da una parte e Russia dall'altra)..e da soli intendo..senza nato ne altro

poi c'è chi se ne intende moolto piu di me quindi non so..però ho letto varie analisi che concordano

(si parla al solito di guerra "classica"..non nucleare ovviamente)


----------



## Swaitak (13 Luglio 2022)

a furia di insinuare li abbiamo convinti..

*Dal twitter di Gazprom: Gazprom non assicura la ripresa in funzione del Nord Stream 1*


----------



## Riccardo88 (13 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq per contestualizzare, la Polonia ne ha comprati CINQUECENTO di HIMARS. La Russia è la seconda potenza mondiale militare solo sulla carta....


L'Ucraina ne ha chiesti 300 di Himars, per terminare la guerra.
Anche 50 di Himars, se usati bene e con l'Inteligence fornita della CIA, potrebbero cambiere le sorti del conflitto.
Spero li ricevano dalla Polonia a questo punto.


----------



## Albijol (13 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sono abbastanza convinto che gli USA potrebbero tranquillamente vincere una guerra contemporaneamente su 2 fronti (Cina da una parte e Russia dall'altra)..e da soli intendo..senza nato ne altro
> 
> poi c'è chi se ne intende moolto piu di me quindi non so..però ho letto varie analisi che concordano
> 
> (si parla al solito di guerra "classica"..non nucleare ovviamente)


Gli USA finirebbero la guerra in una settimana, i polacchi in un mese. La Russia ha robaccia, l unico problema è che ne ha in quantità sproporzionate rispetto a quasi tutti i paesi del mondo. . Anche un tank degli anni 60 quando spara fa male...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La Polonia annichilirebbe la Russia, altro che superpotenza. Infatti i Russi se la prendono sempre con i poveracci (Syria, Georgia e appunto Ucraina)



Aveva ragione studioaperto a parlare dei danni causati dai videogiochi


----------



## Albijol (13 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a furia di insinuare li abbiamo convinti..
> 
> *Dal twitter di Gazprom: Gazprom non assicura la ripresa in funzione del Nord Stream 1*


Capzi dei crucchi, per noi non sarebbe un dramma.


----------



## Albijol (13 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Aveva ragione studioaperto a parlare dei danni causati dai videogiochi


Infatti 850 carrarmati russi sono stati distrutti dall'Ukraina a Battlefield 4


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Zelensky: I Russi non hanno il coraggio di riconoscere la sconfitta,hanno paura delle nostre forze armate​​


Levateje er vino


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Infatti 850 carrarmati russi sono stati distrutti dall'Ukraina a Battlefield 4



E quindi ? 
Avendo a disposizione armi,satelliti,soffiate dei vari servizi segreti internazionali e altra tecnologia straniera,sarebbe stato strano il contrario.

Ma per vincere non basta mettere fuori uso i vecchi tank dell'urss.
Se per vincere bastasse solamente questo,allora zelensky ha pienamente ragione a parlare di una vittoria ucraina

P.S mi sto dimaiozzando,non so più parlare


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sono abbastanza convinto che gli USA potrebbero tranquillamente vincere una guerra contemporaneamente su 2 fronti (Cina da una parte e Russia dall'altra)..e da soli intendo..senza nato ne altro
> 
> poi c'è chi se ne intende moolto piu di me quindi non so..però ho letto varie analisi che concordano
> 
> (si parla al solito di guerra "classica"..non nucleare ovviamente)


Ok esempio calcistico
Allora il Milan attuale si prende Halland Mbappe Savic Pedri Cancelo con i soldi del duo del Monza ! Uno degli imminenti problemi dell'America *è che deve mantenere l'esercito più grande del mondo *oppure vuole fare fuori la Cina per hobby!? Bho non so... e si che la realtà è sola una. Per non parlare dell'inflazione killer che hanno in casa 

p.s. oppure sono sempre coincidenze? Cioè che l'America si è attiva pienamente per prendersi tutto il possibile dai servi.. il primo esempio che mi viene in mente, è che molto prima scrivevano che dovevano aumentare il loro esport di materie prime


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

*vice ministro Esteri russo:*

"*Insisteremo per avere una risposta coerente alle nostre proposte sullo status neutrale dell'Ucraina: 
un futuro accordo deve prevedere il suo status di Paese non allineato, privo di nucleare, riconoscere le realtà territoriali, compreso l'attuale status di Crimea, Repubblica di Donetsk, Repubblica di Lugansk"*


e il beppe grillo ucraino ancora non ci mette la firma...


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

*portavoce ministero Esteri russo:

"Parlando dell'ulteriore funzionamento del gasdotto, molto dipenderà dai nostri partner in termini di domanda di gas e di prevenzione delle conseguenze di misure restrittive illegali, sanzioni unilaterali sul suo funzionamento, proprio come è accaduto, ad esempio, per la riparazione di una turbina Siemens in Canada

I tentativi dei Paesi del G7 di mettere un tetto ai prezzi del petrolio possono comportarne invece un aumento"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> vice ministro Esteri russo:
> 
> "Insisteremo per avere una risposta coerente alle nostre proposte sullo status neutrale dell'Ucraina:
> un futuro accordo deve prevedere il suo status di Paese non allineato, privo di nucleare, riconoscere le realtà territoriali, compreso l'attuale status di Crimea, Repubblica di Donetsk, Repubblica di Lugansk"
> ...



Perchè dovrebbe,nonostante stia perdendo i territori più produttivi dell'ucraina,lui è davvero convinto di aver praticamente vinto questa guerra


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

*ministro Commercio cinese:*
*
"Il piano degli Stati Uniti sul prezzo fissato del greggio russo è molto complicato*
*La soluzione è far calare la tensione e favorire i colloqui Russia-Ucraina"*


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

E niente, tra un po' ce la fa pure la caserma dei carabinieri di Lampedusa, da sola, a vincere la guerra contro la Russia.

Voi avete completamente perso la testa, ripigliatevi.


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

*Lituania fa marcia indietro insieme all'UE:

"Ok alle merci su rotaia da e per Kaliningrad"*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lituania fa marcia indietro insieme all'UE:
> 
> "Ok alle merci su rotaia da e per Kaliningrad"*


Gli è arrivato un fax da Mosca!?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

Washington: Putin pensa a referendum per annettere territori occupati.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Luglio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Combattono per la loro terra.
> Spero non succeda mai qualcosa del genere in Italia perchè a leggere i miei "concittadini" tempo 3 giorni ed è in mano a qualsiasi soggetto che vuole invadere l'Italia.


Sicuro.


----------



## davidsdave80 (20 Luglio 2022)

eh chi ci invade? se ci invadono, dopo un mese, scappano a gambe levate presi dalla disperazione!


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Luglio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Combattono per la loro terra.
> Spero non succeda mai qualcosa del genere in Italia perchè a leggere i miei "concittadini" tempo 3 giorni ed è in mano a qualsiasi soggetto che vuole invadere l'Italia.


Tempi semplici creano uomini deboli.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> eh chi ci invade? se ci invadono, dopo un mese, scappano a gambe levate presi dalla disperazione!


Nessuno invaderà nessuno.. anche in caso di bisticci significa comunque mettere in conto migliaia e migliaia di morti.

Era già cosi 100 anni fa, figurati oggi con le armi odierne.

Le guerre di oggi sono sempre fra i Davide contro i Golia, perchè è l' unica maniera per pensare di vincere "bene"

Ovviamente, sempre che nessun malato di mente arrivi davvero ad usare armi nucleari.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tempi semplici creano uomini deboli.


Verissimo.

Però è l' assicurazione per una pace più duratura possibile, nessuno vuole lasciarci le penne giustamente.


----------



## Milanoide (20 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lituania fa marcia indietro insieme all'UE:
> 
> "Ok alle merci su rotaia da e per Kaliningrad"*


Vino e tarallucci in arrivo.
Prima il piatto forte è il Chicken Kjev, da smembrare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Verissimo.
> 
> Però è l' assicurazione per una pace più duratura possibile, nessuno vuole lasciarci le penne giustamente.


Non a caso i latini dicevano si vis pacem para bellum.
Se non sei pronto in caso di necessità a lottare per la tua libertà non la meriti, semplice.
Ho perso diversi parenti fatti fuori dai fascisti: loro hanno lottato per anni una guerra ben più impari di questa.
Loro si veri uomini, noi siamo per lo più il frutto della più totale decadenza.
Chi più chi meno


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lituania fa marcia indietro insieme all'UE:
> 
> "Ok alle merci su rotaia da e per Kaliningrad"*


Meglio cosi.

Si sta facendo di tutto ( anche i sassi penso che ormai l' abbiano capito) per non far arrabbiare la Russia e far partire qualche scintilla.

La dimostrazione è a che sti poveracci di Ucraini mandano un lanciamissili al mese, giusto per permettergli di difendersi poco ma ostacolare la madre Russia.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non a caso i latini dicevano si vis pacem para bellum.
> Se non sei pronto in caso di necessità a lottare per la tua libertà non la meriti, semplice.
> Ho perso diversi parenti fatti fuori dai fascisti: loro hanno lottato per anni una guerra ben più impari di questa.
> Loro si veri uomini, noi siamo per lo più il frutto della più totale decadenza.
> Chi più chi meno


Si pero' siamo in un' epoca dove la "narrazione" ci spinge a dare alla nostra vita un valore relativo infinitamente importante, quando in assoluto siamo il nulla.

Comunque meglio cosi, non mi vedi mai piagnucolare da mattino a sera proprio perchè so bene che viviamo in un' epoca a dir poco fortunata.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

*LAVOROV: “I NOSTRI OBIETTIVI SONO CAMBIATI E NON SI CONCENTRANO PIÙ SOLO SULL’UCRAINA ORIENTALE, MA RIGUARDANO UNA SERIE DI ALTRI TERRITORI"*


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *LAVOROV: “I NOSTRI OBIETTIVI SONO CAMBIATI E NON SI CONCENTRANO PIÙ SOLO SULL’UCRAINA ORIENTALE, MA RIGUARDANO UNA SERIE DI ALTRI TERRITORI"*


----------



## Swaitak (20 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *LAVOROV: “I NOSTRI OBIETTIVI SONO CAMBIATI E NON SI CONCENTRANO PIÙ SOLO SULL’UCRAINA ORIENTALE, MA RIGUARDANO UNA SERIE DI ALTRI TERRITORI"*


hanno fiutato debolezza sti randagi


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *LAVOROV: “I NOSTRI OBIETTIVI SONO CAMBIATI E NON SI CONCENTRANO PIÙ SOLO SULL’UCRAINA ORIENTALE, MA RIGUARDANO UNA SERIE DI ALTRI TERRITORI"*


Tac.. quando si mostra debolezza e ci si arrende al bullo del quartiere questo vuole fare il quartiere più grande. Funziona così dalla notte dei tempi..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Meglio cosi.
> 
> Si sta facendo di tutto ( anche i sassi penso che ormai l' abbiano capito) per non far arrabbiare la Russia e far partire qualche scintilla.
> 
> La dimostrazione è a che sti poveracci di Ucraini mandano un lanciamissili al mese, giusto per permettergli di difendersi poco ma ostacolare la madre Russia.



Beh oddio,se davvero si stava facendo di tutto per evitare di far "arrabbiare" la Russia,di certo non si decideva di bloccare il passaggio merci da e verso kalingrad per 1 mese


----------



## Riccardo88 (20 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *LAVOROV: “I NOSTRI OBIETTIVI SONO CAMBIATI E NON SI CONCENTRANO PIÙ SOLO SULL’UCRAINA ORIENTALE, MA RIGUARDANO UNA SERIE DI ALTRI TERRITORI"*


L'obiettivo era Kiev dal giorno 1.
Il fatto che si siano ritirati da Kiev non ha comunque cambiato il loro obiettivo..

Udite udite, Konstantin Kosachev, vicepresidente del Consiglio della Federazione russa, e Irina Yarovaya, vicepresidente della Duma di Stato, hanno propagandato quelli che hanno descritto come risultati esplosivi dell'"indagine" sui soldati ucraini.
I risultati della loro indagine rivelano che i super soldati ucraini stanno vincendo la guerra perché mutati geneticamente dai laboratori biologici statunitensi in Ucraina. 
Questi laboratori avrebbero sfornato "mostri" in continuazione.
Del resto ci doveva essere una spiegazione, ogni giorno i ruski affermano di aver ucciso centinaia/migliaia di ucraini, la guerra sarebbe già finita a Maggio.
Possibile scenario alla Walking Dead. 





Poveri ruski.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Luglio 2022)

ho sentito che Putin ha ammesso per la prima volta che sono in difficolta a livello di tecnologie a causa delle sanzioni


----------



## hakaishin (20 Luglio 2022)

Ma quanto deve durare ancora sta storia?
Zelensky ha già vinto?


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> hanno fiutato debolezza sti randagi


Hai voglia.

Anche se da un certo punto di vista è stato saggio fare le mezzeseghe.

Però, quando Putin dimostrò di non avere moltissimi problemi a polverizzarci, anche solo per orgoglio gli si poteva rispondere:

"La Russia con le sue 5.000 testate nucleari può polverizzare gran parte dell' occidente, ma la NATO con le sue 5.000 testate nucleari puo' polverizzare ogni centimetro cubo di cemento della Russia"

Giusto per fare a gara a chi ce l' ha più duro eh, senza poi farlo davvero.

Ma se io sono qui a scrivere mentre altri sono a decidere e hanno deciso di non rispondere a tono, forse hanno ragione gli altri


----------



## Swaitak (20 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai voglia.
> 
> Anche se da un certo punto di vista è stato saggio fare le mezzeseghe.
> 
> ...


mi sa che siamo tutti a scrivere e nessuno a decidere, per questo c'è decandenza in europa


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mi sa che siamo tutti a scrivere e nessuno a decidere, per questo c'è decandenza in europa


E morirò cosi.

A parte che non ho le qualifiche, ma poi sono abbastanza perfezionista.

Al primo Salvini o Toninelli con cui avrei a che fare, mi prenderebbe l' esaurimento nervoso e mi butterei dall' ultimo piano del Parlamento


----------



## Sam (20 Luglio 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> L'obiettivo era Kiev dal giorno 1.
> Il fatto che si siano ritirati da Kiev non ha comunque cambiato il loro obiettivo..
> 
> Udite udite, Konstantin Kosachev, vicepresidente del Consiglio della Federazione russa, e Irina Yarovaya, vicepresidente della Duma di Stato, hanno propagandato quelli che hanno descritto come risultati esplosivi dell'"indagine" sui soldati ucraini.
> I risultati della loro indagine rivelano che *i super soldati ucraini stanno vincendo la guerra* perché mutati geneticamente dai laboratori biologici statunitensi in Ucraina.


In quale dei tanti universi paralleli l'Ucraina sta vincendo la guerra?



Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Questi laboratori avrebbero sfornato "mostri" in continuazione.
> Del resto ci doveva essere una spiegazione, ogni giorno i ruski affermano di aver ucciso centinaia/migliaia di ucraini, *la guerra sarebbe già finita a Maggio*.
> Possibile scenario alla Walking Dead.
> Vedi l'allegato 2715
> ...


Purtroppo a Maggio la Russia non è fallita a causa delle temibilissime sanzioni di Nonno Biden.
Confidiamo ad Agosto. Sai, con il caldo, il mare, magari qualche cocktail di troppo. Magari qualche titolo di stato si prende una bella insolazione, e via di fallimento.


----------



## ignaxio (20 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma quanto deve durare ancora sta storia?
> Zelensky ha già vinto?


M’butin ha già vinto?


----------



## hakaishin (20 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> M’butin ha già vinto?


Non vince nessuno, solo morti


----------



## __king george__ (20 Luglio 2022)

Lavrov praticamente ha ufficializzato che non vogliono solo il Donbass

è il segreto di pulcinella a dire il vero ma qualcuno continuava a crederci (o a far finta)

e a mio parere è altrettanto il segreto di pulcinella che non sono interessati solo all'Ucraina..ce ne sta tanta li intorno di roba per loro


----------



## ignaxio (20 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non vince nessuno, solo morti


E perché hai citato solo Zelensky?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> E perché hai citato solo Zelensky?



Forse perchè è solo zelensky a parlare continuamente di "vittoria"


----------



## ignaxio (20 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse perchè è solo zelensky a parlare continuamente di "vittoria"


E gli altri parlano di..?


----------



## hakaishin (20 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> E perché hai citato solo Zelensky?


Perché il vostro idolo parla sempre di vittoria, dice continuamente che sta vincendo e voi lo appoggiate


----------



## hakaishin (20 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> E gli altri parlano di..?


Di minchiate, tanto quanto lui


----------



## Andris (20 Luglio 2022)

comunque negli Stati Uniti questa settimana è esploso l'ennesimo scandalo su Biden

*un audio rubato con il presidente ucraino di allora Poroshenko nel novembre 2016, dopo la vittoria di Trump ma prima dell'insediamento, in cui Biden lo mette in guardia
addirittura a rischio la sua vita in caso di collaborazione...*


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> M’butin ha già vinto?



Ha vinto chi ci guadagna senza avere alcuna perdita.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha vinto chi ci guadagna senza avere alcuna perdita.


In questa situazione mi pare il turco quello messo meglio di tutti


----------



## Blu71 (21 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> In questa situazione mi pare il turco quello messo meglio di tutti



Il turco ha capito tutto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha vinto chi ci guadagna senza avere alcuna perdita.



Parlare di chi ha vinto è semplicissimo : USA,UK,CA,Turchia,tutte,in un modo o nell'altro,hanno vinto.

Parliamo invece di chi ha perso : tutta la UE appecorata. Tutta,nessuno escluso.
Gli USA sono riusciti a riaffermare la loro egemonia su tutta la UE,costringendo tutte le nazioni del blocco alle controproducenti sanzioni contro i nostri principali fornitori di energia,ampliando la crisi e portando così l'euro alla parità con il dollaro (non succedeva da una ventina di anni).

Tutte quelli che che ancora latrano con il "dobbiamo aiutare l'ugrainaaaah,altrimenti i prossimi saremo noi",gli sputerei in faccia,uno ad uno.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Parlare di chi ha vinto è semplicissimo : USA,UK,CA,Turchia,tutte,in un modo o nell'altro,hanno vinto.
> 
> Parliamo invece di chi ha perso : tutta la UE appecorata. Tutta,nessuno escluso.
> Gli USA sono riusciti a riaffermare la loro egemonia su tutta la UE,costringendo tutte le nazioni del blocco alle controproducenti sanzioni contro i nostri principali fornitori di energia,ampliando la crisi e portando così l'euro alla parità con il dollaro (non succedeva da una ventina di anni).
> ...



E stato giusto aiutarli all' inzio per evitare un tracollo ma l'accanimento sta producendo danni incalcolabili per chi combatte e guadagni enormi per gli esportatori di libertà che si guardano bene dal favorire una trattativa realistica.


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2022)

*Medvedev:*
*
"Dopo il colpo di Stato del 2014 l'Ucraina ha perso la sua indipendenza, è caduta sotto il diretto controllo dell'Occidente e ha cominciato a credere che la Nato avrebbe garantito la sua sua sicurezza

Come risultato di tutto ciò che sta avvenendo l'Ucraina potrebbe perdere quello che è rimasto della sua sovranità e scomparire dalla mappa del mondo
*
*I criminali ucraini saranno sicuramente processati per le atrocità commesse contro il popolo dell'Ucraina e della Russia".*


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

* Lukashenko: "Dobbiamo fermarci, raggiungere un accordo, porre fine a questo caos. Fermiamoci e poi scopriremo come continuare a vivere. Non c'è bisogno di andare oltre. Più lontano c'è l'abisso della guerra nucleare. Non c'è bisogno di andarci".*


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> * Lukashenko: "Dobbiamo fermarci, raggiungere un accordo, porre fine a questo caos. Fermiamoci e poi scopriremo come continuare a vivere. Non c'è bisogno di andare oltre. Più lontano c'è l'abisso della guerra nucleare. Non c'è bisogno di andarci".*


trollaggio d'alto livello, dobbiamo ammetterlo


----------



## Djici (21 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> * Lukashenko: "Dobbiamo fermarci, raggiungere un accordo, porre fine a questo caos. Fermiamoci e poi scopriremo come continuare a vivere. Non c'è bisogno di andare oltre. Più lontano c'è l'abisso della guerra nucleare. Non c'è bisogno di andarci".*


Dichiarazioni strane.
Non me le aspettavo da lui.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni strane.
> Non me le aspettavo da lui.



Ma no, non è la prima volta.

Ma a guardarlo in faccia, non mi sembra proprio sto sveglione.


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2022)

nei giorni scorsi, nel silenzio collettivo ma con il favore dei soliti noti, in Ucraina sono state approvate due leggi che distruggono completamente i diritti dei lavoratori.
70% dei lavoratori ora sono esclusi adesso da una protezione, sono stati legalizzati "contratti a zero ore", gli onnipresenti zelenskyani rilasciano dichiarazioni che neanche nella scuola austriaca di economia.

la cosa peggiore è che stanno usando la situazione per far questo già programmato dal 2020 dal "servo del popolo" e dai suoi sodali, come denunciato da sindacati e da tanti esperti in diritto del lavoro sia ucraini sia internazionali

è una situazione mai vista in un paese candidato per l'UE, chiaramente non sarebbe accettato

un parlamentare del gruppo di Timoshenko, filo occidentale visto che gli altri sono silenziati:

"*E' chiaro che nessuno sarà in grado di annullare questa situazione in seguito.

l codice del lavoro non si applicherà più, i contratti collettivi verranno eliminati e anche quei meccanismi di tutela dei dipendenti oggi in atto non funzioneranno. 
Questa è una sfacciata violazione delle norme e degli standard internazionali nel campo del lavoro"*


----------

